# Kitten the... kitten!



## MeganRose (Apr 13, 2008)

Few months ago we bought an outdoor-kitten to catch all the mice.. Though she seems to spend more time sunbathing than actually hunting. 
















Older pics:

















She's really friendly when she wants to be.. Though most of the time she's just a typical cat!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, Kitten is gorgeous


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

awwwww she is beautiful!


----------



## trish1200 (Mar 24, 2008)

Fantastic pictures, she's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

lovely pics...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ahhh very cute kitty,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Fab pics of a proper little cutie-she's lovely Megan-Rose


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Wow great pics - shes such a cutie


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2008)

She's yummy little thing! Mice is definitely far too common for her to eat.....


----------



## colleen (May 6, 2008)

She's definitely gorgeous, she must've expensive taste


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

nice... cute though...  great pics..


----------

